# P@P Reservation Question



## Fisch (Sep 15, 2022)

Getting ready to book for 2023 and wanted to see if we still use the ownerservices@diamondresorts.com email to book.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 17, 2022)

Email that address and ask them. I assume that since you've been using the ownerservices email address, you must be a deeded week owner. You can book deeded weeks online now. Just log in and select My Reservations/Book My Week.


----------



## Fisch (Sep 20, 2022)

It's now @hgv.com.

Have you used the online booking yet?  Wondering if you can put in notes for room requests.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 20, 2022)

Fisch said:


> It's now @hgv.com.
> 
> Have you used the online booking yet?  Wondering if you can put in notes for room requests.


Last February, I made our deeded week reservations online. Yes, it does allow you to enter special requests such as room requests. You have to look carefully at each page while making the reservation to make sure you don't miss the special requests field, because once you make the reservation, you can't view or modify the special requests. I had to talk to them to add my BIL to the reservation and they confirmed that my room request was in their system.


----------

